# Miss me?! AND I need advice...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HEYYYY!!! Ive missed you all!!! Anyway...I need some advice on a pup...I like him (I'm most definitely NOT in the market...Im just doing research for when I AM)...what do you guys think? Its Male 5 AND what do you think about his bloodline. Hes most definitely a bully, and I know this...I just love all of your wise words. 

puppyyyyy

:hammer::hammer:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

for the price your paying these guys thats a wicked deal.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

he's really cute! But one thing i don't like about them is they advertise head size of the dogs. Do they do health testing on their dogs? bc i don't see it on their site.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

i honestly didnt even venture to the website yet. like i said, Im not buying a dog at the moment...Im just trying to get a feel for what I want when I get another one...someday...maybe. lol. Im doing my research this time!!!  

and i definitly agree about the size of the head thing. i could careless how big/small and dogs head is. i just want to make sure theyre sound dogs.  but ANY advice is amazingly helpful! thanks!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he is cute and looks leaner than the other one. i like him.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> i honestly didnt even venture to the website yet. like i said, Im not buying a dog at the moment...Im just trying to get a feel for what I want when I get another one...someday...maybe. lol. Im doing my research this time!!!
> 
> and i definitly agree about the size of the head thing. i could careless how big/small and dogs head is. i just want to make sure theyre sound dogs.  but ANY advice is amazingly helpful! thanks!!


yeah alot of bybs do that but yeah do your research and make sure they hip/heart test!! lol but good luck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HA! Heart/Hip tests from the EE site?! He is a cutie, but what I'm looking at from the Add that they have posted, the parents do not compliment each other. Other than they are blue and white there are no similarities. So which parent are you going to get within their offspring? That's a big thing that I look at with bullies.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> HA! Heart/Hip tests from the EE site?! He is a cutie, but what I'm looking at from the Add that they have posted, the parents do not compliment each other. Other than they are blue and white there are no similarities. So which parent are you going to get within their offspring? That's a big thing that I look at with bullies.


Okay, thats good to know! (I cringe at the EE site as well, BUT Im at a loss for finding RE Kennels...there are no shows around me, so I really dont know HOW to find good RE breeders, IM TRYING! lol). I appreciate your insight, that really helps. I like the pups dam's leaness as opposed to the teddy-bearish look of the sire. Im just honestly trying to find what I want...BUT what is also a quality dog.  I appreciate all of the advice! And I was totally hoping you'd be here to give me yours Shana!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The only HEFF litter on the ground, - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

CAI X BETTY PUPS ARE HERE! - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

Disclaimer: I don't personally know one of these people to vogue for them, but these are some examples of what I was talking about.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Honestly there's line breeding, and then there's inbreeding, I would fear for the health of the pup with such a shallow gene pool.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The only HEFF litter on the ground, - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum
> 
> CAI X BETTY PUPS ARE HERE! - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't personally know one of these people to vogue for them, but these are some examples of what I was talking about.


that 1st link is actually a member up here.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I understand. The difference is parents is quite drastic and therefore the outcome of the pup is questionable. Makes PLENTY of sense. And 100% appreciate your advice. Im glad youre sharing your knowledge because I honestly do want to know whats good and what I should be looking for. I do know that Im a RE fan (Shana, I took a look at those Mike Land dogs and they are entirely too big and frog-like for my liking, haha). Im learning though. Im slowly figuring out what to look for.

OH! And y'all would be so proud. Theres a bully kennel here in Michigan that breeds mostly Iron Cross Kennels blood (Im NOT a fan), and they saw Maile and her ped (theyre friends of a friend), and they wanted to breed one of their dogs to her in the future and I said no way, and then I went off on all the reasons why not (which I learned here). How do I survive without you guys? Hahah.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> that 1st link is actually a member up here.


lol I didn't word that sentence right, I meant to point out that there's one of those adds that I don't know of the kennel owner.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> Honestly there's line breeding, and then there's inbreeding, I would fear for the health of the pup with such a shallow gene pool.


Where's the inbreeding? Something I missed?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Where's the inbreeding? Something I missed?


In the link she posted originally, not your links, the pedigree doesn't have as many forks in it as I would like to see. I'm fine with line breeding for specific traits, but with the evidence that they don't seem to breed for purpose, I wonder at their close breeding choices, daughter to father, and then bred to another dog with the same dogs in the pedigree. I am fine with the close linebreeding if it's for a purpose, and there is other blood mixed in from previous generations.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay people can love me or hate me for what Iam about to say, but here it goes. When it comes to bullies you really have to go with what you like and hope for the best. To say that everyone is going to find a bully breeder that does hip testing, dna, and heart is just wrong. Iknow Ms. Shana did these thing, but she is in a whole other ball game. 

IMO my breeder has some nice bullies none of them are over done and even the big ones work. Some of the dogs even have light tucks lol! But, he only hip tested his a few of his dogs. Did this turn me away no, because I felt it was the closest I could get to what I wanted.

In short stay in reason with your purchase of your next pup and get what you like :thumbsup:.


----------

